# Wild camping in Scotland



## Vespa (May 20, 2015)

Hi everyone
We are taking pesky kids off to Scotland, starting in Edinburgh and hoping to go up east coast and stopping at Peterhead, Inverness, John O'Groats, Skye and down to Fort William and then back to Lake District to camp.  Does anyone know any good places to camp in these locations?  We would really appreciate it.


----------



## champstar (May 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Scotland has loads of places to wildcamp. What sort of things are you looking for?
The best bet is to become a full member which will get you access to the pois which you can put in a sat nav or use with google earth etc to plan and see where you are planning.

The east coast of Scotland although very nice is not as motorhome friendly with regard to wildcamping as the Highlands and west coast is.

Happy travels


----------



## Johnny W (May 27, 2015)

I agree. I have used the POIs to great effect, and more so the water taps and waste points too.


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 27, 2015)

Not much around Edinburgh but don't go away without visiting St. Andrews
Fairy pools at glenbrittle Isle of Skye,
Morar beaches 6 miles from mallaig


----------



## caledonia (May 27, 2015)

A chap in a motorhome full timing at kings road last time I was there. Cropleys surf bar looks a cracking nite oot. Lol.


----------



## Deleted member 19733 (May 27, 2015)

Hi and welcome to the forum, have fun


:welcome::camper::have fun::cheers::goodluck::drive:


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 27, 2015)

runnach said:


> Jim, there is Kings Road at Portobello, with the bonus of a decent beach!



Didn't know mate, will have a look at that one, cheers, hope it's not near any houses though that's not for me if it is..


----------



## Jimhunterj4 (May 27, 2015)

Right I know where you are now, maybe meet up some time for a wee dram and chinwag mate..


----------



## pete53 (May 27, 2015)

Hi , Roseisle Forrest , near Kinloss is brilliant , loos 24 hours ,  56.67130 N - 3.50266 W

Car park by the lovely beach at Dornoch , loos nearby , 57.87891 N -4.01587 W .


----------

